# WWII Munitions Factory



## mrdystopia (Jun 6, 2012)

With the wife booking us a few days camping in Scotland I did the obvious thing and had a Google around to find any nearby potential UE spots. Did I find much? Only a massive WWII munitions factory 20 minutes drive from the campsite! RESULT! 

The factory was built in 1939 on 300 acres of previously-farmland. Nitroglycerine and cordite were manufactured which were then transported onwards by the nearby Dumfries to Stranraer railway line. The volatile nature of the products meant some of the buildings were dug into the ground and surrounded by smalls encircling hills such that any accidental detonation would be relatively contained. The buildings also had duplicates on the opposite half of the site in case they were taken out by a bombing run. 

After being decommissioned, the site and it's buildings were sold back to a farmer by the name of Mr Taylor who is now the current owner. He allows use of the site for army and police training exercises and evidence of this can be found everywhere. Much more info and history can be found here: http://www.dalbeattiematters.co.uk/features.asp?ID=54

I apologise for the number of pictures on this report but, seriously, its an 800 acre site!

*Outside*

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




*Inside*

12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




*Details*

21.



Army training handbook

22.



Marker from army training exercise

23.



Plan of attack

24.




25.




26.




27.



1944 graffiti

28.




29.




It was a fun afternoon's explore but watch out for the electric fences and bogs.

Thanks folks

MrD


----------



## krela (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic stuff, thank you.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 6, 2012)

oooh yes thats nice thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jun 6, 2012)

You did well, all I found when I was in Garlieston the other week was a disused railway.


----------



## outkast (Jun 6, 2012)

cracking stuff mate, nice pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2012)

Great find loved the early graffiti,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes quite aware of the place mate, its a nice easy place to see along with others the buildings are not unusual in style or construction.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 6, 2012)

Good one bud, bet you had sore feet after though!


----------



## RichCooper (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice set of pics mate


----------



## gingrove (Jun 6, 2012)

Great find - beats my locked AAOR any day ! Nice pics thanks for posting


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting site thanks for sharing.Was that a live round I saw ?


----------



## Walrus75 (Jun 9, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> Was that a live round I saw ?


In the image on here it looks live but on the large Flickr image you can just make out an indentation where the firing pin has struck the firing cap, however the pointy end doesn't seem to have flared much so maybe it didn't 'fire'.
Nice report, a lot of ground to cover.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 11, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> Interesting site thanks for sharing.Was that a live round I saw ?



A modern 5.56mm rimless blank is it not?


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jun 11, 2012)

good stuff...


----------



## bodrick (Jun 11, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> A modern 5.56mm rimless blank is it not?



It is a blank 5.56mm radway green, year 2010. It's what's called a mis fire, the firing pin hasn't struck it properly, ( remember any ammunition live or blank, must not be touched and reported the the local police A.S.A.P.) I know it may sound pompous, but i've seen what pyrotechnics can do to someones hand/legs, the heat from your fingers can set them off.
Back to the post epic pictures, and nice post. Great place
Thanks for posting.


----------

